# Heller 1/400 Gneisenau



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just completed this model of the German WWII battleship Gneisenau. It's the old 1/400 kit from Heller. I used the Tom's Modelworks detail set, and painted her as in February 1942 for Operation Cerberus, the "Channel Dash." 








The kit has several flaws, some of which I did not correct. One which I DID correct, and I'm rather proud of how it came out, is the location of "C" Turret. Heller has it too far astern; I moved it up where it belongs. 








Hope you like her!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Sean! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very Nice!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice build! Real nice build!! The deck detail looks second to none. What's the secret to getting the wood grain effect? I've got the USS Missouri and New Jersey sitting in the wings just waiting for me and they have a lot of wood deck just like the Gneisenau. Whats the process?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent build mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've done a great job!

Chris.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Very nicely done!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Dave621955 said:


> Nice build! Real nice build!! The deck detail looks second to none. What's the secret to getting the wood grain effect? I've got the USS Missouri and New Jersey sitting in the wings just waiting for me and they have a lot of wood deck just like the Gneisenau. Whats the process?
> 
> Thanks Dave


Hi Dave - thanks for your comments, I appreciate it! There are some ship modelers who go to great lengths to get a realistic wood grain look on decks. You may have seen articles in Fine Scale Modeler or on line which show a process of masking off individual planks with very thin tape and spraying a variety of shades. 

That's not me! What I do is a little more quick-and-dirty. What I usually do is prime the deck with a dark brown paint. Then, I spray over that with light yellow or tan, but I don't try to make the 2nd coat completely even. That way, you get a variety of shades in the original paint. I seal those two colors with DullCote, then I apply black and brown washes. After sealing all that, I may add just a little light brown or dark red pastels. If it starts to get too dark in a particular spot, I may add some beige or light tan pastels. You can get pastels at any arts & crafts store. I just scrape off some powder with a hobby knife, then lightly apply it with a brush. 

The key is to keep it from being monochromatic. Now, maybe some day I'll try that thing with masking off individual planks....


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful work my Friend....Cheers Mark


----------

